# Mike, 24, from West Sussex UK.



## stereom1ke (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys whats up?! Im Mike, 24, from West Sussex. On 4/7/2012 I was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes. Diabetes runs in my Dad's side of the family and so therefore I guess it was inevitable that at some point in my life I would get it. A week before I was diagnosed I was away on holiday in Turkey and started with all the symptoms, dry mouth, immense thirst, constantly going to the toilet, dry eyes etc etc. To make matters worse I am also a coeliac ( Gluten intollerant ). I was diagnosed with this at the age of 17. I have coped well with my coeliacs and follow a strict diet. I love to eat healthy, excercise and generally stay fit! I've had diabetes now for a week and seem to be coping well. My average blood glucose levels has been 13 with a cholesterol level of 4 which isnt too bad I guess. I am currently using insulin twice daily, once in the morning and once after evening meal taking 12 units. I do regular blood tests with the kit provided and have been making lots of new and interesting meals that contain all my essential nutrients, all gluten free of course. I know a little about diabetes with my Dad and Grandad having it, but Im still a little scared and nervous Im not going to lie. My family and girlfriend have all been very supportive which is just what I need. I work as cabin crew for the airline Aer Lingus but I am currently signed off for three weeks whilst I stabilise. I am frightened to return to work incase I cant cope. I want a new job and wondered what kind of jobs you guys have? If you wish to add me on facebook, MSN messenger, xbox Live etc then please feel free to ask. My hobbies include cars, motorsport (F1), football, music, gaming, computers and aeroplanes. When I was 8-16 I did kart racing and also competed in the 750 motor club stock hatch championship racing a Peugeot 106 rallye, as it turns out I wouldnt be able to get a MSA racing licence anymore due to my Type 1 diabetes so now my car ( Honda Civic Type R FN2 GT 2007 ) is my hobby, just before anyone ask's I have informed the DVLA and am fully aware of driving rules.

So thats me, I look forward to making some new friends and finding out lots more information on Type 1 diabetes. I have an ID band on my right wrist now with my name engraved and Type 1 diabetic & Coeliac.


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi mike and a warm welcome to the forum one of the best intros I think I've seen on here lol x you sound like you have the right kind of support around you so that's a good thing.


P.s I've flown with aer Lingus and loved them 


P.p.s I work as a kp in a pub


----------



## macast (Jul 12, 2012)

hi Mike... what a great introduction!  

welcome to the forum.  you seem to have things under control very quickly  
as I'm T2 and not on insulin I can't offer any help/advice..... but there are loads on here who can.

hope you enjoy being part of this great forum


----------



## robofski (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Mike and welcome to the club no one wants to join!

Firstly, great that you have a supportive family around you, it helps a lot!

You're coeliacs has probably taught you a great deal about food which I'm sure will help you as you come to grips with a whole new set of "rules" around what you can eat! You'll now have to learn what the foods you eat do to your BG and we are all different!

Do you know what kind of insulin you're on right now, it's sounds like a bimodal mixed insulin which some people find very restrictive as you really need to have regular routines for this to be effective, I would imagine that you're job means fairly irregular eating patterns so this might not be the best for you long term.

I love flying but have never flown Air Lingus, I think there are very few jobs you can't do being diabetic so you should try not to be too apprehensive about getting back to work, once you have things under control you'll be fine!

I'm a novice at all this insulin lark there are people here with tons of experience, they've all helped me a great deal since I joined up 3 months ago, I hope they can do the same for you, ask your questions and someone ALWAYS replies.

FYI I work in IT!

Dan


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Mike

From another Mike 

Was also diagnosed in my early 20's, though I've now had D longer than I lived without it (which is a bit of a scary thought!).

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have a good 'overview' from your family, but you might still find some interesting info in one of these books:

Think Like a Pancreas, Gary Scheiner
Type 1 Diabetes - Ragnar Hanas
Using Insulin, John Walsh


----------



## stereom1ke (Jul 12, 2012)

Great! Thanks for all your help and support guys it really means a lot! I'm trying not to 'bury it under the sand' so to speak but I also don't wish to have it control my life. It's an inconvenience more than anything but I feel the more I understand and get to grips with it, HOPEFULLY the easier it will be to deal with. A few times recently I've been down to BG levels of 6 and 5 and it's almost as if I panic and probably over do it with what I have to eat, something possibly with too many carbs and or sugars. Can any explain to me the first warning sign they get before going into a hypo, also would I probably wake up if it were to happen say in the middle of the night when it is most likely to? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## robofski (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike,

Whe I first started on insulin my biggest worry was having a hypo!

It took me a couple of months to get down to consistent single digit BG's and then I really started to worry about the hypo!

Then it happened!

Last Friday was my first 'hypo' experience.  I'd been really busy all morning and went to get a subway for a late lunch but forgot my insulin so had it as a take away and went home with it.  By the time I got home my BG had dropped to 4.2 and then I realised I was shaking!  

I was a little unnerving at first, but it was easy to recognise especially as I'd just done a BG and thought that's a little low!  I over treated it with more Lucozade than I really needed but I was about to go on a 6 hour drive so wanted to make sure I was on the higher side!

Different people can feel different things from what I understand so my experience might not reflect yours, but my DSN told me I'd know when it was happening and I sure did!

I'm glad I've experienced my first symptoms it really did take a weight off my mind and am much happier now I know how I'm likely to feel, dont know about a night time hypo though, yet to experience on of those or put it another yet to know if I've experienced one of those.

Try not to worry too much about it.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike mike mike....tut tut tut....what can i say but xbox????? shame on you!!!  now had you said PS3.....<<< open arms >>>.......but welcome anyway  i have to say very impressed with your attitude to your diabetes ^5


----------



## Medusa (Jul 12, 2012)

hi and welcome from another type one


----------



## LeeSeventyOne (Jul 12, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Mike mike mike....tut tut tut....what can i say but xbox????? shame on you!!!  now had you said PS3.....<<< open arms >>>.......but welcome anyway  i have to say very impressed with your attitude to your diabetes ^5



Hi Mike,

Great intro and welcome to the forum from a fellow type 1, but I would have to agree with Jalapino though about the Xbox, mind you my daughter hogs the PS3 more than I do.  I sit behind a desk all day looking at numbers.


----------



## Emmaathome (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Mike

Welcome to the forum.  Your job sounds fun, much more exciting than the number crunching that I do zzzzzzzzzzz.

Nice to see a fellow petrolhead amongst us.  I believe you can get your MSA race licence back in 12 months (but check that out and don't quote me!). I've only every had a Nat b licence although gave up sprinting a couple of years ago so no big shakes for me.  

I'm new to the diabetes thing so not much use for advice on that score, the guys on here are wonderful and a mine of info.   I can however chat cars till the cows come home.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 12, 2012)

LeeSeventyOne said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Great intro and welcome to the forum from a fellow type 1, but I would have to agree with Jalapino though about the Xbox, mind you my daughter hogs the PS3 more than I do.  I sit behind a desk all day looking at numbers.



OOOOOOOO!!!! maybe we can sway him to the dark side????


----------



## Manicarrie (Jul 12, 2012)

*Newbie too*

Hi mike, I was diagnosed last Friday, since monday I have been on 20 of insulin once a day, my bg is all over the shop though, but was thinking maybe we could compare notes as we have been diagnosed at roughly the same time? Sorry fr the short post, but battery dying  anyways good luc with it


----------



## MeganN (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi mike

Same age and live in same re as you but I'm a struggling type 2. Looks to be like I could be on the insulin soon though.

Would deff like the Facebook request as it would be nice to have someone the same age to chat to even though we are different type. 

Plus my husband could talk cars with you lol

Welcome to the forum xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mike


----------



## stereom1ke (Jul 12, 2012)

MeganN said:


> Hi mike
> 
> Same age and live in same re as you but I'm a struggling type 2. Looks to be like I could be on the insulin soon though.
> 
> ...



Cool yeah please feel free to add me Mike James Donnelly, and anyone else who wishes to add me for that matter. Hey listen I know it's a scary thought but if I can do it then anyone can, I'm the worlds biggest wimp! I'm determined to not let it get the better of me and I wish to learn more and more!


----------



## LeeSeventyOne (Jul 12, 2012)

jalapino said:


> OOOOOOOO!!!! maybe we can sway him to the dark side????



Its worth a try


----------



## stereom1ke (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys, all that talk about fear and anxiety of 'hypo'. I experienced the first stages this evening. Basically I'd been running high all morning after a substantial breakfast. So when I did a blood reading at lunch time I was quite high. I've been fairly active this afternoon giving my car a valet and doing some hoovering around the house to keep my girlfriend happy (ssshhh)! Before dinner around 6pm my BG reading was 7.5, perfect. Dinner consisted of shepherds pie, veg and a ciabatta roll ( all gluten free ). I then did my 12 units of insulin around 6.45. Watched some tv, had a shower and sat down to play Xbox, skyrim should you wish to know... Around 8.40pm I started to feel my heart rate increase and my hands began to shake. Looked in the mirror and was pretty pale. Headed down stairs to do a BG reading and boom! 3.1, damn, I headed to the fridge took a few swigs of lucozade and just sat down to a couple of rice crackers. Not a nice feeling, scared now and want a safe level before bed.


----------



## stereom1ke (Jul 12, 2012)

LeeSeventyOne said:


> Its worth a try



NEVER! Haha, nah I don't dislike PS, I've been an Xbox man for 4 years now though and have never looked back at my old PS2. Each to their own and respect to you guys for been 'gamers' so to speak!


----------



## LeeSeventyOne (Jul 12, 2012)

stereom1ke said:


> NEVER! Haha, nah I don't dislike PS, I've been an Xbox man for 4 years now though and have never looked back at my old PS2. Each to their own and respect to you guys for been 'gamers' so to speak!





There is nothing better than losing a few hours online, although in my case I am actually normally losing . Hope the BG levels out shortly.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2012)

Funnily enough I have very good friends who met at BA -  she (T1) used to be Senior cabin crew - First Class though not Economy LOL - and he a Radio operator.  Can speak several languages fluently as that was a pre-requisite for BOAC at the time.  She was also fully fledged in Secretarial skills at the time.  Later she became an Interior Designer, then they bought a small hotel in Cornwall which they turned into a Boutique hotel; then they sold that and he took up Accountancy and she went back to secretarial work Plus, which led to Counselling (learning to be one not being a client) and she still does the 'more than secretarial' work now, part time whilst simultaneously running an internet self help forum for diabetics ......

She wears me out.  I was just a clerk in an insurance office, then a Liability underwriter, then a Commercial International Insurance broker.

You can actually do whatever you want to do really, except perhaps actually fly that Jumbo.  Steve Redgrave won the Olympics ... Gary Mabbutt played footer.  Mari Wilson sings.  Arthur Smith is a Comedian ........


----------



## jalapino (Jul 14, 2012)

stereom1ke said:


> NEVER! Haha, nah I don't dislike PS, I've been an Xbox man for 4 years now though and have never looked back at my old PS2. Each to their own and respect to you guys for been 'gamers' so to speak!



So to speak?? ...lol .....i used to be xbox man but was turned to the dark side....what can i say?  your doing very well with your attitude to diabates, and sorry to here about your first hypo but seems you new what to do straight away which is a good thing, ^5


----------



## lizabetic (Jul 17, 2012)

Hiya! I'm diagnosed with coeliacs and diabetes too and like you coeliacs came first! Funny  Coeliacs runs very strongly in my mums family, but diabetes doesn't. 

Welcome anyway, nice that you found us!


----------

